# Shipping BACON across the US



## mfreel (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to ship some bacon to my dad from Omaha to Eugene, OR.  It's too expensive to overnight it just so he can have some of my bacon.  But...once it's cured, smoked, sliced and vacuum packed, would it be okay after a few days?


----------



## rexster314 (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm following this one, got some people that want some of my bacon and not sure about shipping it. I would think freezing it, putting in insulated foam box with several freeze packs would do it. I need to look up shipping rates


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 23, 2014)

I looked into sending some pastrami to my son in Ct. 15 lbs was like $150 UPS, fast. However using dry ice (ups) or ice packs usps (no dry ice thru mail) is of course cheaper. As far as weight don't forget, container, ice packs, cooler. Still have not decided if it was worth it.


----------



## donr (Oct 23, 2014)

I got some bacon from BaconFreak.com before.  Some came in an insulated foil pouch with the Gel ice packs in it.  It was quite heavy.

Then some came completely unrefrigerated.  It is labeled as "dry cured" and "no refrigeration required". - "Cured with Salt, Sugar & Sodium Nitrite".

These are just two ways I have personally seen it shipped.


----------



## brooksy (Oct 23, 2014)

You can purchase dry ice at some supermarkets now. I would check around and see if you can get some then pack a little styrofoam cooler with bacon and some ice and should be good to go.


----------



## jim52 (Oct 24, 2014)

mfreel,

          You might want to look into these folks. They do have other sizes.

Jim

http://www.mrboxonline.com/95x75x55-quart-styrofoam-cooler-p-8022.html


----------



## mfreel (Oct 29, 2014)

I think it's going to be cost prohibitive for me.  My dad will just have to deal with the smoked cheese and homemade horseradish I send him this year.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 30, 2014)

mfreel said:


> I think it's going to be cost prohibitive for me.  My dad will just have to deal with the smoked cheese and homemade horseradish I send him this year.


Send him a picture----That's all you ever give us!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 31, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Send him a picture----That's all you ever give us!!!  :Beer:
> 
> 
> Bear






:ROTF


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 3, 2014)

mfreel said:


> I think it's going to be cost prohibitive for me.  My dad will just have to deal with the smoked cheese and homemade horseradish I send him this year.


I ship quite a bit just using (freeze the product if possible) not many cheeses but then I pack them in a box with 1 1/2" ridged insulation lining (4x8 sheet is very cheap at the big box store) then instead of a ice pack I drop the vac sealed item in a bag filled with water this bag is placed in the mini insulated box then into the freezer. once solid I run it down to UPS and have shipped things all over the country with out a hitch. backwoods engineering but has worked. on another note I get thru Eugene quite often send it to me and I will drop it off, of course it will be missing a taste or two 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------

